# Mosquito Creek Lake Boat Ramps



## Cowanmuskie (Aug 3, 2004)

Can I still get a 17' boat in and out of Mosquito safely?
I don't know if the draw down has affected this.
Thanks.


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

Yes you can. State park at the south end by the dam.


----------



## sylvan21 (Jul 9, 2010)

As of yesterday the state park docks at the causeway ramp we're still in. Water level is up after all the rain, for now. You shouldn't have a problem.


----------



## mosquitopat (Apr 3, 2014)

I believe the docks at Causeway Bait and Tackle were taken out....can somebody verify this?


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

Cowanmuskie said:


> Can I still get a 17' boat in and out of Mosquito safely?
> I don't know if the draw down has affected this.
> Thanks.


Pikie bay is where you'll want to launch lol j/k


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

kayak1979 said:


> Pikie bay is where you'll want to launch lol j/k


why would you give bad info? even when the lake is at full pool, launching a 17' boat at pikey bay is damn near impossible.. j/k doesn't make it ok for those that don't know the lake or launches.


----------



## luredaddy (May 25, 2004)

ezbite said:


> why would you give bad info? even when the lake is at full pool, launching a 17' boat at pikey bay is damn near impossible.. j/k doesn't make it ok for those that don't know the lake or launches.


I am glad you posted that Tom, you beat me to it. Hard to understand why posts like that are made. John


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

ezbite said:


> why would you give bad info? even when the lake is at full pool, launching a 17' boat at pikey bay is damn near impossible.. j/k doesn't make it ok for those that don't know the lake or launches.


It was simply a joke because how shallow it is there. Sorry for offending you.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

I saw that j/k so I let it go hoping that our members would notice he was just kidding. Now I realize that it is dangerous info. Please be more thoughtful when posting something like that as an enormous amount of the membership won’t know you’re just kidding.


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

We launched at the south end state Park a couple weeks ago. The water level was way down from spring/summer pool. And the docks were out.
I would suggest the Marina.

I usually go by the parking lot. Lots of trailers, lots a boats out there that already launched. The night we went, there was one truck in the lot. 

If I hadn't a drove 2 hours and fifteen minutes to get there, I would a turned around and went home.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

...Is that why Kayak1979 is now banned because of his post about pikie bay launch? just curious is all.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Was wondering the same thing twisted. He removed all his recent posts and put "banned" on his byline a while ago so he must have been is discussions with mods. He saw it coming if he did all that before he was banned (IF he is banned and just not posting). I for one thought he had great catches and posts.


----------

